# Geocoded LR Web Gallery Plugin - Part 2



## Joe Colson (May 10, 2010)

Last November, I posted on my blog the description of a geocoded LR Web gallery plug-in I was designing. I got some positive and supportive feedback from my post to this forum. In subsequent months, real life intervened, and I had to put the project aside. Now I'm back on the case and have posted Part 2 of the "how to" guide on building a geocoded LR Web gallery engine. 

Matthew Campagna, The Turning Gate, has incorporated my code into his recent updates to the TTG Highslide Gallery engines. Thanks to John Beardsworth for his suggestion on using a static Google Map that can be displayed on the gallery Web page instead of my initial approach of linking to the Google Maps site. My current engine/plug-in design does both. The pop-up static map has a link to Google Maps. I've also incorporated a pop-up EXIF display for those photography geeks like me who want to see the details behind each image. My Outer Banks gallery is geocoded and was generated using my plug-in design. 

I hope that this tutorial/post in my blog proves useful to those who either want to incorporate geocoding into a LR Web gallery engine or to those who simply want to see one way to do it. I intend to post a download link in Part 3 (soon). Feedback is always appreciated.

Joe


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, Joe!


----------

